

Show HN: Stuck in a Dilemma? Say hello to Milemma - gurisingh
http://www.milemma.com
Stuck in a Dilemma ? Say hello to Milemma!
======
mkohlmyr
I would think about potentially re-doing the ui to show just one choice in a
single page (or make the choice bigger and make it one per row). That way you
put a greater focus on actually voting on whatever is in front of you. I just
ended up scrolling down the page to see what other stuff was on there and
didn't interact at all - I clicked once but the logging in turned me off too.
I think you might need to do away with that for voting but perhaps require
logging in for adding a comment?

~~~
gurisingh
We are going to implement anonymous voting at some point. That's in our
pipeline.

Good point with bigger choices.

------
ninthfrank07
Good luck :) I made a similar app called Photoficient
([http://www.photoficient.com/](http://www.photoficient.com/)), but it doesn't
have any users. If anyone is interested, here's the source code:
[https://github.com/frabrunelle/photoficient](https://github.com/frabrunelle/photoficient)
(Ruby on Rails).

~~~
gurisingh
Looks good. Good luck to you too :)

